# Bream on Beds, and Some Bass Fishing



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yellow Magic popper has been getting the job done on everything lately in the freshwater creeks. Started catching some nice bluegills on it while bass fishing, so I put together an ultralight combo to go out and target some. 4lb line is a lot of fun, especially when you hook up with one of the better bass that live there! They seem to be aggressively defending the beds. When you miss one, 3 or 4 more will come up striking at it. I'm sure if you were to throw smaller baits or crickets, the bites would be endless. 

Bass have mainly been biting the popper, since I have rarely put it down, but the chatterbait and crankbaits have also been working well. Figured out a good pattern the other day, catching fish off of sawgrass shorelines that start after a bare bank. Fish were ambushing bait moving through the open area before it could get back to the grass. Found a few setup in the grass, but most were around those bare spots. Probably had something to do with the bream beds, but don't know for sure. 
Here's a few pictures:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!! Escambia I presume?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

sure said:


> Nice!! Escambia I presume?


Yeah, Escambia. Blackwater creeks were also holding a lot of fish a week ago though.


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice Blue, man!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

man them is some stud bream to jump on that popper. great job


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

break out the fly rod on those slab gills, nice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job on getting em!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I had to look twice, I thought you done had that thing in a frying pan when I first looked. Good looking fish!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

AlbinoTurtle said:


> Nice Blue, man!


Thanks, they are some cool fish!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lees way2 said:


> man them is some stud bream to jump on that popper. great job


Definitely a surprise when I caught the first one!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> break out the fly rod on those slab gills, nice!


That looks like a lot of fun, I need to try it! They would be all over a little popping bug.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jason said:


> Sweet job on getting em!!!


Thanks, I'll be back to get more!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

fla_scout said:


> I had to look twice, I thought you done had that thing in a frying pan when I first looked. Good looking fish!


Lol, well they were in one later in the evening! They are some beautiful fish, and delicious!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Pretty fish Jeff.
I like the small rapala or rebels for bluegills also.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Pretty fish Jeff.
> I like the small rapala or rebels for bluegills also.


Thanks Bruce, I bet they do work great. Now you are giving me some ideas.....


----------

